# Accidents!



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Accidents happen. 

I was clearing out my storage building to turn it into my small backyard cabin and got up in the back of the truck to arrange some boxes. I was facing forward and decided to hop off the tailgate and the brain communicated to the body and the body said wait! Must have looked like some spazz as there was a bit of a hop on one side of my body, the other side tripped over a small box and I just fell off backwards hitting the pavement. Hit the tailbone and my left wrist went back hitting the ground and almost hit my head. Instant pain, I had to lay there a minute and the GF helped me up. 

I'm typing with one finger with my right hand, can't walk well, left wrist is swollen and hurts constantly. I'll ice it later, may go get some xrays.

Anyway, other than taking the opportunity to whine here, the point is that now my winter readiness chores are on hold. I have a couple trees to cut up, construction project to finish on the house a roof to do at my other place, a house to clean out moving the GF out and wanted to get the backyard cabin trimmed in for winter. It was a full schedule, now I have no idea when I'll be moving around.

Those who are past their 20's or early 30's where you can do back flips and just bounce, be careful. 

While I'm in very good health, in good shape, getting older you just don't bounce like the kids might. As a kid, I'd jump off a house instead of using a ladder, no more!

When it's just you or if you're with someone who has other limitations, gotta stop acting like you're a youngster. Don't know if we will be prepared for winter as planned. 

Those in remote areas need to take care, get injured and one thing can lead to another, if you can't store food, can't fix the roof or store up firewood, you could be in trouble when winter hits.

Foolish things can have consequences. Stay healthy!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I know where you are coming from.

I've found that I don't bounce as well as I use to.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh man, I feel for you. I cringed a couple times just reading your post. Hope it's nothing major.

I've been in that situation more than once. For that reason, I try to stay on top of things and don't procrastinate. Yea, you can't take care of the fall leaves until they fall out of the trees but as much as possible, I try to stay way ahead on things like firewood. Also do preventative maintenance so things are in good shape and less likely to fail.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have also fallen on my tail bone and it hurt for months. I feel your pain.

Two months ago I tripped on a rock while I was walking the dog, I hit the ground so fast that I broke or bruised a few of my ribs. I spent the next 6 weeks in severe pain when I would lay down, sneeze or cough. I had to sleep in a chair.

It's has become apparent to me that the secret to living a long healthy life has to do with being careful with every thing I do.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

My husband always says, it sucks getting old but it beats the alternative. 

I feel for you, too. I hope it's nothing long-term and that you're up and running at 'normal' soon. It's a good lesson for all of us....


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

*ouch*

I know it's frustrating to wait to heal with so much stuff just waiting, but have learned the hard way not to rush healing. Can't stand watching others work while I have to take it easy. Hope you're back in the swing of things soon Ozarker.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I iced the wrist and exercised it working out the pain, now it's just sore, I'm walking up right like a human less like an ape. Called the doctor, he sent a script for hydrocodone that should do it!

Wrapped my wrist up in a towel then taped it up tighter limiting the motion. Half the house is packed and couldn't find any ace bandages, so I improvised, another use for duct tape. 

Guess I'll be working like a one armed paper hanger with limitations.

You old goats need to be careful, younger ones too, don't do anything dumb or you'll get behind on your chores as well as the fun stuff.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Getting old is not for sissies.
I stepped off a ladder while putting up Christmas lights.
Put my hand out to break my fall and bent it way back the wrong direction.
That thing hurt for almost 2 years.
It was just about normal and I decided to shoot my .45, bad idea.
It's OK now but man 2 years is a long time to baby my right hand.
I sprayed insulation into the attic this weekend.
Called my son and he came over and did all the crawling around otherwise I would be hurting today.
My advise to you is to get as much mileage out of an injury as you can.
I'm sure your GF will be sympathetic seeing as how you were helping her at the time.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Ozarker said:


> You old goats need to be careful, younger ones too, don't do anything dumb or you'll get behind on your chores as well as the fun stuff.


Being an old goat myself, I'd like to say:

- Young goats - Anything you hurt now WILL come back and hurt you again when you're old but when your old, the pain doesn't go away.

- Old goats - Doesn't it suck when you hurt by doing... nothing? I woke up one morning about 6 months ago and found I couldn't put weight on my right leg. The pain where the femur connects to the hip bone was killing me. Laid up and on crutches for weeks before I could even walk without the crutches. X-Ray showed nothing. Here I am 6 months later, still with limp and need to take baby steps on stairs (_one step up then bring the other leg to that step then repeat_) and such.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Ozarker said:


> Thanks everyone, I iced the wrist and exercised it working out the pain, now it's just sore, I'm walking up right like a human less like an ape. Called the doctor, he sent a script for hydrocodone that should do it!
> 
> Wrapped my wrist up in a towel then taped it up tighter limiting the motion. Half the house is packed and couldn't find any ace bandages, so I improvised, another use for duct tape. )


A little tape, a little ice, a heating pad & a little love from the doc & you'll be good as new in no time :2thumb:


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

Ozarker, you have my sympathy and hopes for a fast recovery!

As a teenager, I was going down a snowy hill on a saucer and hit a hard bump. That bump was nothing; it was coming down square on the top of the second hard bump that mangled my tailbone. My parents didn't take me to the doctor (not even sure if we had insurance). Jump forward about 20 years. My chiropractor took x-rays cause of me whining about my lower back/hip area. He said "when did you break your tailbone?" It's now 25 years after that and I can assure you that the arthritis in my lower back/hip (knee, fingers, etc.) is no fun.

Take care of your body! It's the only one you have!


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

I called my doctor and he asked if I thought I broke anything along with other questions, being dizzy, sight problems, etc. first he wanted to check me out, I said I just spranged my wrist nothing I hadn't done before and that my butt took most of the beating, he said if I was hurting after 4 days to come see him and I have my annual in December. I already had meds for lower back pain but this wasn't the same issue, so he refilled the meds, I get refills with a 48 hour call in anyway. He knows I rarely take the meds. I could have broken something or chipped the tail, but I'll get xrays later anyway, there is no cure, you don't get a body cast you just live with it. 

I really abused the body in my younger years, athlete, army, if I knew then what I know now, I wouldn't have done some of what I did. I'm still pretty stout, but it's coordination that is lost as you're not as agile as you were at 25. Bones don't flex either! Can't keep the bones as strong as they use to be, can't take pills to replace growth of mussel and skeletal frame as you had in the younger years. 

The GF's Yorkie hasn't left my side all day, laying next to me in bed. They know! 

Yes, I admit it, even told the GF, I'm milking this for all I can get from her, it was her fault you know, she just brought me another beer.....thank you dear! I am a guy......


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Ozarker said:


> I really abused the body in my younger years, athlete, army, if I knew then what I know now, I wouldn't have done some of what I did. I'm still pretty stout, but it's coordination that is lost as you're not as agile as you were at 25. Bones don't flex either! Can't keep the bones as strong as they use to be, can't take pills to replace growth of mussel and skeletal frame as you had in the younger years.


Amen brother. If I only knew then... I still find myself saying "pfft, I can do that" then realizing as I'm recovering that well, maybe I can't do that anymore.

It sucks getting old.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> A little tape, a little ice, a heating pad & a little love from the doc & you'll be good as new in no time :2thumb:


And now you can tell in advance if it's going to rain...


----------

